
Show HN: Curl lama.sh – sh to start a web server anywhere - csweichel
https://lama.sh/
======
cujic9
So, this just downloads a web server written in Go and runs it? Why isn't this
more explicit?

~~~
csweichel
That's exactly right.

However, it does the downloading/starting in a really convenient manner. I
wanted something I could just quickly type into a terminal without having to
browse some GitHub release page.

------
caspervonb
Fair warning to users, you should never ever pipe something from the web
directly into a shell.

I'm sure the author here has good intentions but, this is aimed at beginners
(I'll assume, doubt anyone reasonably experienced would humor this) and
teaching them a terrible idea.

~~~
csweichel
Not sure this statements holds in this general form - it's a very good idea to
be cautious what you execute, but curl | sh is not much different from running
npx for example. It's difficult to know know what will actually be executed on
your machine, but at least shell scripts can be inspected/audited (as compared
to packages with 100 dependencies).

That said, prior to piping anything to a shell it's advisable to inspect what
is about to be executed. That's why the lama.sh script is super simple, as is
the code of the web server it downloads and executes.

------
caspervonb
When are you dropping a cryptominer into it? ;-)

~~~
csweichel
no plans.

(but then, what else should I say :D)

------
OceanKing
Why not `python3 -m http.server`?

~~~
csweichel
Just in case you don't have Python :)

I got a tad fed up with having to remember the line for Python, Node and Ruby.
This one works as long as you have bash and curl.

